# Hello From Tropical-Fish-Forums.com



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! 

I just looked at your site, I would visit there but the white letters on the blue background hurt my eyes.

Not being negative about your site other that the background/letter contrast I like it. It's just a hard combination for old eyes. That type of thing keeps me off several sites I'm sure I would enjoy.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

The fish mouse pointer could be done away with. It would only make the site better.


----------



## Tropical-Fish-Forums.com (Feb 27, 2012)

DogFish said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I just looked at your site, I would visit there but the white letters on the blue background hurt my eyes.
> 
> Not being negative about your site other that the background/letter contrast i like it. It's just a hard combination for old eyes. That type od thing keeps me off several sites I'm sure I would enjoy.


I believe youre right Dog Fish, im gonna see what i can do about that, ive got old worn out eyes as well , Thanks

Powchekny, You may be right as well, so im gonna dump that also, any such feedback taken in a positive way, is both appreciated, and well appreciated :hihi:


----------



## Tropical-Fish-Forums.com (Feb 27, 2012)

OK guys, i changed the fonts some can you take another look, ??


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks ok! Good luck with it.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't mean to be such a fussy old coot but, the background is also the problem. I apologize I should of just said make it grey & black like TPT.

It's probably not an issue for the younger viewers.


----------



## Tropical-Fish-Forums.com (Feb 27, 2012)

*Ok *

Ok, ive changed to an entirely different forum software, rearranged all the sections, changed my domain name, changed my hosting server, ran all the old members off, and posted all new content, how do you like it now DogFish ??

Notttttttttttt LMAO


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Tropical-Fish-Forums.com said:


> Ok, ive changed to an entirely different forum software, rearranged all the sections, changed my domain name, changed my hosting server, ran all the old members off, and posted all new content, how do you like it now DogFish ??
> 
> Notttttttttttt LMAO


Hey you asked, I told you my honest opinion. It's your site an as long as your happy that all that counts. I'm guessing you're really aren't so happy as you are looking to build your viewership based on the threads you have started here.

This is the #1 website for Planted Tanks for a reason. Other sites would be wise to use TPT as a model. You might want to muzzle up the sarcasim a bit when people are honestly trying to help you out. :wink:

Good luck with your site.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

how about you dump that site and join us =]

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

You might want to increase the contrast between text and background on the home page. It's not pleasant to read.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 22, 2012)

What fun! I was banned from his Tropicalfishforums.com Fact is,it doesn't matter if he changes the contrast between the text and the background. Fact is, the place is a hopeless cause because he runs off everyone who doesn't agree with him. His loss...

Oscar, you are a Discus man and to planted? I want to know more. I do only BB with my Discus, but then I'm a breeder so I can't help but do it that way.


----------

